

Offer HN: I'll photograph anything in Europe - knite

Two weeks ago, I started traveling around the world. I'll be in Europe for ~2 months, and plan to visit Asia, Australia and South America afterwards.<p>I'm traveling with my photography gear, and would be happy to shoot anything you need photographed - your team, your office, a prototype, etc. For free, of course!<p>I'll be visiting most major cities, so let me know if you're interested!
======
mgkimsal
Well if you're offering, I'm always on the lookout for interesting cover pics
for groovymag and jsmag PDF journals. <http://jsmag.com> would give you an
idea - looking for cool b/w photos. michael@jsmag.com if you have anything you
want to send in. Thanks :)

